# Tapepro 600mm CP tube and CFP 75mm Corner finisher.



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Just playing, But thanks to Vanman and Gazman im finding this a great way to finish corners.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMm6Qksheqk


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Told u Caz!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Yeah it's good way..... I've just started using the 3 1/2 inch for 1st coat and 3 inch for top coat...it works a treat I used to use the other way but the 1st coat used to leave edges due to excess mud now it feathers it of brilliantly 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

I'd get the bigger compound tube too caz you could reach all that from the floor and less filling ...the smaller one will be brill for small area like cupboards


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Ive had the bigger tube for a while aussie, Great tube, Yes the small one just flys through smaller areas, I really like it for all of it off the stilts, You have to get up there and pick corners etc anyway so its quite zippy.

So when your using 3.5 for tape coat how are you taping it and getting enough mud.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Compound tube with internal applicator then roller then 3 1/2 inch 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

When I did it the other way it had to much mud and left lines of excess mud which you'd have to scrape back before final coating it 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Thats about the only way to get enough mud in there for 3.5 to tape with, Quite slow though, You havent got a zooka yet have you? Its a big step to take getting one and a pump, Thats workload dependant i guess. Some say they can 3.5 behind a zook but i have found just not enough mud, Perfect for the 2.5 though.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

we don't have many homes where it's walls and ceilings. And haven't done commercial for a few months and can only really use it in summer.
But I've got one to try on my wall and ceiling jobs coming up in summer tho to see if it worth it.

Not that slow doing the way we do it 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

